# Illinois residents....heads up



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

http://illinoisreview.typepad.com/i...ome-schoolers-to-register-with-the-state.html


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

What's the makeup of the legislature now? Rep vs Dem numbers? Illinois homeschoolers will bombard the legislature with calls on this. And if the Rep are numerous enough to put it down, it will never make it out of committee. The only time people really have to worry is when there is a mass of Dem ruling the legislature being pushed by the teacher's unions.
The chances of this ever passing are less than 5% as long as the homeschoolers stand up and make noise. After Fran stepped down from CHEC, the Il homeschooling (political) movement kind of lost a great day-to-day warrior. But Susan has stepped up, and Fran will go back in to battle on something like this. I would look for this guy to go the way of Ricca Sloan next election.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Well , the Reps have the majority so that is good. But, with so much bad legislature passing in the last few weeks, it's getting scary!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

HSLDA just put out an alert asking homeschoolers to contact the senator and request he withdraw the bill. I doubt he will, but I also doubt it will get anywhere. Some homeschoolers are already asking everyone to contact the 5 committee members to register their displeasure with the bill.

http://fromdiaperstodriversed.blogspot.com/2011/02/bad-bill.html


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I can see "annoyance." But "scary??"
Why are you guys worried about this?

Nebraska homeschoolers have had to register with the state dept. of ed. for _years_... You submit your "classroom" hours, curriculum titles and children's names/ages/district of residency. _None_ of this is double checked, except children's IDs so you don't have a truancy report. 

And that's it. That's the last you hear from them until next year when you submit the same form all over again... :shrug:


----------



## Energy Rebel (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, you have to read the bill in the link provided to find out why they (home schoolers and others) are concerned.
I would say that submitting to an FBI fingerprint and background check AND having to pay for it, would be just one of many reasons. Without this you would not be "recognized" as a legitimate school by the state, according to the bill. Immunization compliance as well.

I would like to point out, however as an Independent voter for many years now, that if y'all think that stupidity and irresponsibility is limited to only one political party and that the other one will "save" you, you're in dire need of an "education", too.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

You mean the one that states those rules for non-public schools and makes this clarification-- 

(e) Definition. *For purposes of this Section, a non-public
23 school means any* non-profit, *non-home-based*, and non-public
24 elementary or secondary school that is in compliance with Title
25 VI of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and attendance at which
26 satisfies the requirements of Section 26-1 of this Code.


That one??


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah, i think its not good at all!! will be calling !


----------



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

I read the bill and it say volintary registration. just wondering if they are changing that part or what. I dont like to register for anything other then to vote. They are my kids not the states. I do not live in IL and am not sure if my state has that or not but I am getting ready to look and find out. Good luck to the citizens of IL in perserving your freedom.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Move to Indiana!
Our only requirement is to keep'attendance records'. We must educate for 180 days. AND if a 'truant' officer comes to the door, I have to show him the attendance sheet....THAT'S IT!

No other 'state' interference.


----------



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

in Ky I just found out that you have to let the local school board know that you are homeschooling for attendce reasons then do like Laura said if the officer shows up.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Energy Rebel said:


> I if y'all think that stupidity and irresponsibility is limited to only one political party and that the other one will "save" you, you're in dire need of an "education", too.


It's not that. It's that the democratic legislature has tended to do whatever the teacher's unions have asked. The republican legislature has been much more responsive to homeschooling agendas during the last three decades. That's why I mentioned the make up of the legislature. 

Back in the 90s (80s?) there was a representative from midstate named Ricca Sloan who tried to finagle in a backdoor registration requirement twice. She was a democrat, and had several of her party's representatives ready to co-sponsor it. Next election, homeschoolers backed a 19yo against her named Arron Schock. He was fairly unknown and had no chance of winning, so homeschoolers statewide help prayer vigils, made calls, and worked together to see her unseated. Schock won, and is now a federal legislator. It wasn't that people supported Schock as much as they wanted her removed from office, and he happened to be the candidate running against her.

It's just the idea that we have seen the republican legislature support homeschoolers in the state, while Sloan left a bitter taste towards the democrats along with this guy too. It hasn't been a party that has traditionally supported our homeschooling rights here.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

ErinP said:


> I can see "annoyance." But "scary??"
> Why are you guys worried about this?
> 
> Nebraska homeschoolers have had to register with the state dept. of ed. for _years_... You submit your "classroom" hours, curriculum titles and children's names/ages/district of residency. _None_ of this is double checked, except children's IDs so you don't have a truancy report.
> ...


I'm not that worried about "this", but it is a slippery slope. As far as scary, I was more referring to the lame duck session in our state where several bogus bills were passed. It seems we are already on a downward spiral, although I guess we have been for awhile. Perhaps a better word to describe it would be, sad.


----------

